# Tannerite?



## Big Don (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone used this stuff? Tannerite 
Apparently this is sold in ½lb targets that, when you shoot them with a rifle, they explode.
OK, this could be a lot of fun.  
However, knowing how many absolute morons are out there, that kind of scares me. I would never have heard of this, except for the actions of a moron, who blew up a dump truck with it.
News Story


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2008)

That stuff looks cool, but wow, what an idiot.  The guy said he had 100 pounds of the stuff in the back of that dump truck.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, it could be lots of fun, if you are careful. That guy... he was just STUPID


----------



## Lisa (Jan 19, 2008)

Guy must be a Mythbuster wanna be.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, he sure had a blast...


----------



## grydth (Jan 19, 2008)

This thread is coincidentally up with the one about a city mayor wanting to ban all handguns.

Taken together, they illustrate why society is so messed up.

First, a complete imbecile inevitably finds some way to cause destruction. Second, an equally imbecilic politician exploits the first imbecile to destroy the public's freedom. 

Continue cycle until all freedom is destroyed...... and we are left with a society which is (literally)  by, for and of imbeciles.


----------



## searcher (Jan 20, 2008)

Has me thinking of what the blast radius is and what they are doing to keep it out of the wrong hands.   Though it could be fun, this could also be very, very bad.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 22, 2008)

I bought some for a buddy of mine, a partial repayment for all the things he's done for me.
He lives on 20 acres with his family, (four houses on the acreage.) Mixed up nice and easy, fired from 30 yards. The target container, a 1/2 lb plastic jar, completely disintegrated, not one scrap could be found. The sound? Satisfyingly loud. His dad's house is over 300 yards away and it shook the windows. No flash/ no fireball, just really, REALLY LOUD *BOOM!* Totally worth buying, he's already ordered more.
Shot it with a 7mm rifle.


----------



## tellner (Mar 22, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Guy must be a Mythbuster wanna be.



Darwin wannabe.


----------

